# un MAC SE FDHD m'est tombé dessus...



## noz (1 Mai 2012)

Et ça fait pas trop mal... ^^

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

on m'a offert récemment ce vénérable engin, qui trainait dans un labo de phonétique depuis un bail. Personne ne savait s'il fonctionnait encore (en même temps, il suffisait de le brancher...) du coup je l'ai embarqué et tenté le coup chez moi. L'auguste machine a clairement résonné du premier (ou presque) gong Apple (c'était assez marrant d'ailleurs, de comparer ça au gong actuel... On est pas si loin !) et Ô joie, l'écran s'est éclairé, tout ça tout ça. 
Je pense donc que la bécane fonctionne, mais après le premier écran, apparaît le petit mac avec point d'interrogation. Donc j'imagine qu'il ne détecte aucun OS pour démarrer (effacement, ou stockage défaillant ?). Quel est le premier truc à faire dans ce cas ? Trouver une disquette contenant l'OS (je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il tienne sur une seule disquette) et démarrer dessus ? Ça peut avoir un disque dur externe ces bêtes là ?

Merci pour vos réponses ! 

Benjamin


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Si un système à cette époque tenait sur une disquette .

un système 7 devrait pouvoir tourner dessus. Il devait être livré avec un 6.


----------



## noz (1 Mai 2012)

J'ai trouvé sur une vieille branche de site apple un système 7.5, mais il est découpé en dix portions de 1,4 Mo, d'où ma déduction que le système en question devait être plus gros. C'est une bonne nouvelle qu'une simple disquette suffise ! En clair, il suffit que je trouve une disquette d'un système 6 ou 7 ? Cool !


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2012)

Je viens de vérifier, j'ai bien une disquette de démarrage en 7.5.3 pour mon classic. cela permet de démarrer le mac avec une disquette.


----------



## noz (1 Mai 2012)

Ok, et dans ce cas c'est un démarrage comme un mac récent sur un dvd, il détecte la disquette lors du boot et démarre dessus ? Ca va être tout nouveau pour moi, je n'ai connu mon premier mac qu'en 1998, avec un bondi blue, et c'était déjà le très moderne système 9 ou 8.6... ^^ Je ne sais même pas à quoi ressemble le bureau avec ce mac là. Ca va être fun


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2012)

noz a dit:


> Je ne sais même pas à quoi ressemble le bureau avec ce mac là. Ca va être fun



Fondamentalement pas beaucoup de changements... Le DD s'affiche toujours en haut a droite le finder en haut de l'écran le menu pomme... un clic appuyé pour déplacer, deux clics pour ouvrir


----------



## noz (1 Mai 2012)

Ok, c'est rassurant ^^ Bon, reste à trouver lesdites disquettes. Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2012)

noz a dit:


> Ok, c'est rassurant ^^ Bon, reste à trouver lesdites disquettes. Merci pour tes réponses



je vous ai envoyé un MP.


----------



## nikon33 (5 Juillet 2012)

noz a dit:


> Et ça fait pas trop mal... ^^
> 
> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> ...




je confirme un système jusqu'au 7.5.3 pouvait tenir sur une disquette 1400 ko
et la disquette de 1400 ko est  lisible sur un SE HD

Un système 5 tenait sur une disquette 400 Ko

Autre solution

1/ Brancher en SCSI un disque dur externe disposant d'un système d'exploitation adéquat de 6.04 à 7.1 en passant par 7.7.5

2/ Essayer de trouver un disquette Norton Utilities Emergency ...crée à partir du CD ROM de Norton 3.5


----------



## iloveapple (11 Juillet 2012)

si tu veux des disquettes fait moi signe


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2012)

bravo pour ta recup !


----------

